# What is Bangkok?



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pansori said:


> I may be in a minority but I love the new urban landscape formed by the infrastructure of the Skytrain. That's how a city should look: bridges, flyovers, concrete, roads and movement all around, not least _above_. Bangkok is a perfect illustration of what the term 'city' means to me.
> 
> This is one of my favorite locations:
> 
> ...


And that pic it is very nice btw


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

awesome mate awesome, i'm probably going to make my first trip there and malaysia later this year can't wait! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Cartel said:


> awesome mate awesome, i'm probably going to make my first trip there and malaysia later this year can't wait! :cheers:


I remember my first trip to Bangkok. It seemed so exciting as if it couldn't get more exciting than that... but it only got more exciting when I actually got there (and so every other time). Bangkok has magic in it.


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

Fantastic shots!  See you soon City of Angels


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

That's magic! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love this city!! Bangkok Rocks!! :banana:


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, very nice thread!!

just a few questions - is bangkok safe to go around january 2011 (like all those protests stuff idk much about it) and also with a family?
also is bangkok just as good as other world cities like beijing, shanghai, hong kong, tokyo etc... (for someone who has been to most of them and can compare). is it worth going to bangkok with family and what stuff to do there?

thanks!!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Might be the best Bangkok thread I have seen!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

travelworld123 said:


> wow, very nice thread!!


Thanks. Glad you noticed it 




> just a few questions - is bangkok safe to go around january 2011 (like all those protests stuff idk much about it)


I would say absolutely yes. Only thing you have to keep in mind is the so-called tourist scams for which Thailand is quite famous. But since you're well travelled I'm sure this is by no means a problem for you. 




> and also with a family?


Definitely yes.




> also is bangkok just as good as other world cities like beijing, shanghai, hong kong, tokyo etc... (for someone who has been to most of them and can compare).


I would say definitely yes. I have not been to all the same cities as you but I have been to Hong Kong, Singapore, KL and a bunch of cities in Europe... I found Bangkok not just to be a match to any of those cities but personally I find it more cosmopolitan, open-minded and simply what I would describe as "cool" factor than any other city I have been to. Perhaps it has to do with the fact that it's the most touristy city in Asia and one of the biggest (if not THE biggest) global hub for backpackers... as well as having a somewhat relaxed attitude to some social topics making it a very unique and extraordinary destination. It's not as tidy and ordered as Singapore though (then again, no other city is ).




> is it worth going to bangkok with family and what stuff to do there?


Of course it's ok to go with a family but it's much better to go with friends. 
If you still stick with your family then there are things like museums, temples (loads of them), countless restaurants, rooftop bars, shopping malls and really whatever you could imagine. It's best to check some tourist website and have a look at the relevant sightseeing sections.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Ahhhhh Bangkok... I miss it now, 3 years after my first and last visit so far... 

hot, humid, messy, dirty... AND interesting, exotic, huge, and a never-stopping adventure


----------



## toy_inrais (Apr 30, 2008)

wow!
u really had some great shots of my hometown...
tho i live in the suburban area (Ramkamheang).

btw. those camrys are really common like u suggested, 
but tax is way too high, making it the same price as a merc E550 in the U.S.
infact i got one sitting in my garrage : D


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for your opinions pansori


----------



## ppcity009 (Mar 2, 2010)

look great 
this is some pic in bangkok
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=30319&page=255


----------

